# 1099-Misc Doesn't match yearly earnings



## Misscook88 (Mar 8, 2019)

So I've already filed my taxes. I didn't think much of it, but there was a $5k difference between my 1099-misc and my yearly earnings. The "additional earnings"(assuming this is tips and promotional earnings) was including on my 1099, but the remainder of my gross earnings(which says trip earnings) was not included on any 1099. I filed and used the amount of my gross earnings(minus the Uber fees of course). Now I have to send all supporting documents to the Franchise Tax Bureau before they will release my refund. Pretty sure that's due to other issues, not filing for quite a few years(no record of earned income) and a fraud alert I placed on my credit last year. But now I'm concerned that even though I reported my gross income from Uber, that the 1099 they provided doesn't support that. 

Any advice? Should I have reported the remaining income from Uber that was included on my 1099-misc another way?

Thanks!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

For tax purposes, Uber classes itself as a "payment processor" just like "Arbnb" and countless other app companies.

Heres the threshold:

1099k - In order to receive a 1099k you must have $20,000 or greater for driving pax around. If your pax driving earnings are less than the threshold you will get no 1099k and just use their earnings summary paid to you.

1099 misc - Is for non pax driving money paid to you, like bonuses, etc.etc.. If that amount exceeds $600 you get a 1099 misc and if you are below that threshold you will not.

Sounds like you reached the $600 threshold for the 1099 misc but didn't meet the threshold for the 1099K.

On your schedule C you don't separate the earnings from 1099 misc( or earnings summary), and 1099k, (or earnings summary). You add them together.


----------



## JGS (Mar 28, 2019)

Since I didn't qualify for either of the 1099's, it would make sense to me that I would report Total Earnings (amount transferred into my checking account), which is Gross Trip Earnings + Total Additional Earnings. I do not understand Page 2 of the Tax Summary where it says that "All items marked with a * may be tax deductible. This includes "Incentives*" and "Service Fee Adjustments*." Why would these be deductible?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

JGS said:


> Since I didn't qualify for either of the 1099's, it would make sense to me that I would report Total Earnings (amount transferred into my checking account), which is Gross Trip Earnings + Total Additional Earnings. I do not understand Page 2 of the Tax Summary where it says that "All items marked with a * may be tax deductible. This includes "Incentives*" and "Service Fee Adjustments*." Why would these be deductible?


I believe those items are designated "deductible" because you subtract those amounts from Uber's gross amount (what riders paid) to get to the total deposits made to your checking account. Then from that figure you deduct mileage and any other business related expenses you have.
Disclaimer: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## JGS (Mar 28, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I believe those items are designated "deductible" because you subtract those amounts from Uber's gross amount (what riders paid) to get to the total deposits made to your checking account. Then from that figure you deduct mileage and any other business related expenses you have.
> Disclaimer: I'm not a tax professional.


I am not a driver of riders. I deliver food for UberEats. If I deduct the "Additional Payments" (Table 2 on Page 2 of the Tax Summary), I would then NOT be paying taxes on everything Uber paid me. The amount Uber transferred into my checking account is Gross Trip Earnings + the Total Additional Earnings. Thanks for trying though.



JGS said:


> I am not a driver of riders. I deliver food for UberEats. If I deduct the "Additional Payments" (Table 2 on Page 2 of the Tax Summary), I would then NOT be paying taxes on everything Uber paid me. The amount Uber transferred into my checking account is Gross Trip Earnings + the Total Additional Earnings. Thanks for trying though. It does say "All items marked with a * MAY be tax deductible, which is very vague. I really hate to pay for professional help, because Uber doesn't provide clear information.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry, I didn’t get that from your initial post. But doesn’t your customer pay something over what you get, just like Uber passengers do? I don’t think Uber is doing it for nothing.


----------



## JGS (Mar 28, 2019)

Well, of course, Uber makes their cut, but it seems to me that what they pay me will be a deductible for them, not me. I have a bad head cold today, so maybe when I'm feeling better this will make sense.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

JGS said:


> I am not a driver of riders. I deliver food for UberEats. If I deduct the "Additional Payments" (Table 2 on Page 2 of the Tax Summary), I would then NOT be paying taxes on everything Uber paid me. The amount Uber transferred into my checking account is Gross Trip Earnings + the Total Additional Earnings. Thanks for trying though.


You may want to get some professional tax help. What Uber paid into your checking account is NOT Gross trip earnings.


----------



## JGS (Mar 28, 2019)

No, the amount Uber put in my checking account is Gross Earnings, the sum of Gross Trip Earnings and Total Additional Earnings.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JGS said:


> No, the amount Uber put in my checking account is Gross Earnings, the sum of Gross Trip Earnings and Total Additional Earnings.


I think there might be different definitions of "gross earnings" being used here! Uber always subtracts fees before depositing to driver's accounts. So what's gross to you may not be gross to Uber!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> I think there might be different definitions of "gross earnings" being used here! Uber always subtracts fees before depositing to driver's accounts. So what's gross to you may not be gross to Uber!


I don't care what Uber makes, I only care what I make.


----------



## JGS (Mar 28, 2019)

My Tax Summary for 2018 shows "Your Gross Earnings" and having no Expenses, Fees and Tax = Your Net Payout which = what was deposited in my bank account. This is what I will report to IRS. My question is on Page 2 of the Tax Summary for 2018, Table 2 lists Additional Payments from Uber or Subsidiaries (Incentives and Service Fee Adjustment). Both are marked with a star, so, as instructed, "may be tax deductible." I don't understand why these would be tax deductible.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JGS said:


> My Tax Summary for 2018 shows "Your Gross Earnings" and having no Expenses, Fees and Tax = Your Net Payout which = what was deposited in my bank account. This is what I will report to IRS. My question is on Page 2 of the Tax Summary for 2018, Table 2 lists Additional Payments from Uber or Subsidiaries (Incentives and Service Fee Adjustment). Both are marked with a star, so, as instructed, "may be tax deductible." I don't understand why these would be tax deductible.


could you post a screen shot?


----------



## JGS (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JGS said:


> View attachment 307976


The * should state "may be tax deductible or taxable"!!! Looks like they charged you to much service fee and reimbursed you the difference ($198.75)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I still can't get my 2018 Lyft Summary to match what Lyft deposited into my account and my trip recordings. Goy Uber to match to the penny. It is very frustrating.


----------



## JGS (Mar 28, 2019)

UberTaxPro said:


> The * should state "may be tax deductible or taxable"!!! Looks like they charged you to much service fee and reimbursed you the difference ($198.75)


Why would I ever be charged a service fee? I deliver meals, not people.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JGS said:


> Why would I ever be charged a service fee? I deliver meals, not people.


The service fee doesn't have anything to do with people. It's a fee related to your use of their app.


----------



## JGS (Mar 28, 2019)

I was not aware there is a charge for use of their app. Below is from Uber's help site. I see that it mentions "An Uber Fee," but I don't find it mentioned in the detail of my weekly pay statement.

The Net Fare for a delivery is calculated by adding together:

- PICK UP: A fixed fee for picking up the order from the restaurant
- DROP OFF: A fee for each stop you make to drop off an order
- DISTANCE TRAVELED: Based on the distance of the most efficient route from the pickup until the last drop-off. You can find the total distance of your route by tapping "Navigate" or "Trip Detail"

An *Uber Fee* is subtracted from the Net Fare to calculate your total earnings payout for the trip.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

JGS said:


> I was not aware there is a charge for use of their app. Below is from Uber's help site. I see that it mentions "An Uber Fee," but I don't find it mentioned in the detail of my weekly pay statement.
> 
> The Net Fare for a delivery is calculated by adding together:
> 
> ...


Uber Fee = Service Fee, same thing different parts of the Uber word use different terms for the same thing.


----------



## JGS (Mar 28, 2019)

Well, I finally found where this is listed. Thank you!


----------

